# History speichern Eclipse



## OnDemand (16. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

hab ne Frage zur Local History. Wann wird dort ein Eintrag hinterlegt? HAtte jetzt schon öfter mal das Problem, dass ich in einer Klasse was geändert habe, aber dann wieder auf eine vorherige Version der Klasse zugreifen wollte. Problem: Kein Eintrag in der Local History, bzw von vor 5 Stunden, was aber dann auch wieder nicht passte.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Eclipse einzustellen, dass nach jedem kompilieren ein Eintrag in die History gemacht wird? (Und dann Einträge die älter als XX sind, gelöscht werden)? Bin da noch nicht so recht hintergestiegen.

Danke schonmal vorab, für hilfreiche Tips. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch bessere alternativen als die Local History?!


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Nov 2013)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch bessere alternativen als die Local History?!



Git ? Wikipedia :applaus:


----------



## OnDemand (16. Nov 2013)

Hi, danke für deine AW. Ist es richtig, dass GIT und GITHUB unterschiedlich sind? Möchte meinen Code nicht auf Github veröffentlichen. Kann man das unabhängig von einander benutzen?

Kann man es auch in Eclipse einbinden?

Danke =)


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Nov 2013)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Kann man das unabhängig von einander benutzen?


Ja, klar. Github ist nur ein hosting dienst. Du kannst auch ein lokales repository nutzen



> Kann man es auch in Eclipse einbinden?


Ja, EGit


----------

